# Urinating frequently while ubering



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

It's been so hot here lately, and i drink a lot of fluids to make sure my organs don't shut down. In the city, it is impossible to find a bathroom (growing number of homeless people abuse bathrooms), if you do find a restaurant, you park your car to pee, come back out and you'll have a nice yellow envelope on your windshield...that is if you find a parking spot to begin with.

Does anyone else have this problem? btw im not trolling, this is a real issue.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

I guess you better bring a urinal or homemade one. Dump it garbage can?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

It is a legitimate issue, especially when you drive after midnight and your options get limited by fast food joints closing their dining rooms and going strictly drive thru. Markets are an option, although many close at midnight or 1 am around here and it takes a little while since the restrooms are usually in the back of the store. I have found a public park parking lot that does not seem to lock their bathrooms where I can park right outside the door and dash in and out.

You just have to research.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Find a gas station that maintains their restrooms well and use them regularly, buy something small from them each time or at least every other time so you don't piss them off.


----------



## kp714 (Jun 13, 2014)

Gatorade bottle works, I keep it near me for late night emergencies.

If that grosses you out, go on amazon and search for "travel john" it's a urinal in a bag and is even shaped so females can use it, it's unisex and works great. It's got a gel pack that turns the urine to an odor-free solid. You can toss it in the trunk when done, it won't spill, won't smell, and you can dispose of it when you find a trash can. It's worth the money and isn't to pricey, although if you used one EVERY night it would get pricey. It's great for tailgating as well 

Honestly I use a Gatorade bottle, and have a pack of travel johns at all times in the trunk for emergencies


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Good to hear I'm not the only one with that problem. Very few petrol stations with toilets in central London, have to move further out to find one, and even only a few of those are 24 hour. 

Mainline railway stations are another bet, though you have to pay to park up during the day.

Some larger supermarkets have toilets too. Large pubs I suppose you could sneak in, and probably hotels. 

Very annoying though, having to keep logging on and off (not the actual process of doing so, but you don't know how much work you're missing).


----------



## Jordan9K (Jul 6, 2014)

Fortunately I get into bars fairly easily on the weekends to use the bathroom, even with bouncers. I look a lot more professional then some of the drunk d-bags walking in. 

*Let's also address the elephant in the room. There are plenty of streets that can be made use of. Nature sometimes overrules manners..


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Not an issue here in Phoenix.
Even thought it's a large metro area with 5 million people
you will find both parking and restroom on almost every corner.
You can walk into any establishment and they will point you to the restroom with a smile.
I guess there are some advantages to living in this vast desert.


----------



## Art71 (Jul 4, 2014)

Walmarts & Meijer open 24 hours all over Metro Detroit. And some 24 hour Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Got the problem with Sunday Trading Laws over here. Shops over a certain size (ie big enough to have toilets) are only allowed to open 6 hours on Sundays. Though usually you can park for free on the street on Sundays anyway, so I could get out and walk about a while to find a toilet.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I do grocery stores and drug stores. Both tend to be open fairly late, some are 24-hours. I always buy so,etching, even if it's just a pack of gum.


----------



## Ocgirlcc (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm all about the Starbucks restrooms as they're (on the whole) better maintained than any gas station or fast food joint and there's one on every corner. Plus I like what they sell so I go when I need a drink or snack. But after 10pm it's remembering what gas stations are good IF I've ended up in an area I normally drive. I'm always at a loss when ending up in LA.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

During the busy weekends in Sydney we have a wonderful new innovation- outdoor public urinals

http://theshout.com.au/2011/05/19/a...-Council-as-Urinals-stem-Tide/WULTJBNDVD.html


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow thanks for the support fellas...thought i'd get slammed with immature jokes for making this thread but you guys are actually being very helpful 


There are no groceries in DC, it's too much hassle to go to a bar as most of them have covers, and the line is crazy long...Starbuck closes at like 10, i'm ashamed to admit that i've been pulling into alleyways to drain the snake...i'm just waiting for the day the news do a report on the "Serial Dumpster Pisser"...there is already and Uber who take drunk girls home and cuddle with them...i gotta dig up that news article


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Ocgirlcc said:


> I'm all about the Starbucks restrooms as they're (on the whole) better maintained than any gas station or fast food joint and there's one on every corner. Plus I like what they sell so I go when I need a drink or snack. But after 10pm it's remembering what gas stations are good IF I've ended up in an area I normally drive. I'm always at a loss when ending up in LA.


You can always count on Ralph's and they're everywhere.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

The Geek said:


> You can always count on Ralph's and they're everywhere.


Never heard of Ralph....DC is a whole different story, even the McDonald's here, i'd have to ask for a key to piss...if you look like a homeless person they won't let you use the bathroom, NONE of the gas stations here have a bathroom, sometimes u can be deep into DC with no businesses in site...i was stuck in traffic one time trying to find a bathroom, i'm sure that day was detrimental to my prostate as so much pressure from my bladder was on it


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Raider said:


> Never heard of Ralph....DC is a whole different story, even the McDonald's here, i'd have to ask for a key to piss...if you look like a homeless person they won't let you use the bathroom, NONE of the gas stations here have a bathroom, sometimes u can be deep into DC with no businesses in site...i was stuck in traffic one time trying to find a bathroom, i'm sure that day was detrimental to my prostate as so much pressure from my bladder was on it


Ralph's was a suggestion for the poster who is sometimes in LA. Out there you probably know them as Krogers.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Same problem here in Detroit. Speedways have the best bathrooms, but the one in Downtown closes it's lobby weekend nights, most of the other gas stations within 10 miles of Downtown either don't have a restroom, or it's out of order. There was one that I found that was great, but even it was out of order tonight. However I have found that the AmTrak station in downtown (open till 1am) will let me use their "passengers only" restroom without complaint.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber says you do not urinate while on Uber shift, Uber needs you to bring in the money. When the radio is hot, you must keep those wheels turning, who needs to urinate, and if you do, just wear a diaper, LOL.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Where's Todd Carney for advice on this subject when you need him!!!

(Todd Carney was a top NRL Rugby league player on a $1 million contract here in Australia. Until photographs of him "bubbling" were released on social media. Bubbling seems to be a practice born within the skateboard community. Young men show off the deft ability of pointing upwards and drinking their urine as it jets upwards. The outrage that ensued over these photographs saw his million dollar contract torn up.

He is now playing in France where I guess the practice is more readily accepted!

I understand the relatives of Mahatma Gandhi who was one of the original exponents of bubbling are pissed off at the treatment handed to Mr Carney.)


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

I drink a lot of water and end up having to find a bathroom at least once an hour. Thankfully in Denver the grocery stores are mostly open 24 hours and they don't care if you come and use their bathrooms. Try to rotate so I don't get too many strange looks.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

="winston, post: 11025, member: 285"]I drink a lot of water and end up having to find a bathroom at least once an hour. Thankfully in Denver the grocery stores are mostly open 24 hours and they don't care if you come and use their bathrooms. Try to rotate so I don't get too many strange looks.[/QUOTE]You must lose lot's of fairs.


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

No need to turn the phone off, take it in your pocket.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm half *******, we just pull over and piss in the woods.....LOL


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Lol I wish there were woods...i would have to drive 30 miles to see any trees...


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I think I've peed in every supermarket in a 50 mile radius. Been working on fast food joints too.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have to admit while waiting for a "no show" in the hills of Beverly I watered the landscaping on a quiet winding street.... shhhhhhh..


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

kp714 said:


> Gatorade bottle works, I keep it near me for late night emergencies...
> 
> Honestly I use a Gatorade bottle, and have a pack of travel johns at all times in the trunk for emergencies


This has literally been my life-saver too. I bring them home, wash them, and buy a new one every 3 days or so. There have been times where I would double park, rush in to the convenience store, get one, and run back only to pour the whole liquid on the curb in order to use it as an urinating pod. (This gives you a fresh, cooling feeling lingering for the rest of the night depending on which flavor you purchase).

I live in NYC and bathrooms could be a pain to find--especially at night like some of you have mentioned. Therefore, I have pinpointed a few places where I could contribute with a trees nutritional intake. Other times, you have no choice but to use whatever is at hand.

For example, the other day I was in the Upper West Side (for non connoisseurs, this neighborhood's name reads "Uber rich white side") around 6AM, and I had already stopped at 3 cafe's and a starbucks with a "Out of Service" sign posted. With no other choice but to pee on my own pants, I immediately thought of a solution. I opened both the passenger's and the drivers doors of the same side, positioned myself in the middle as to shield my lower half from view, took one of the water bottles, emptied it, and proceeded to accurately relieve myself in it while making believed that I was cleaning the car to whoever happened to look.

To the people walking on the other side of the curve, I was caring for my car. However, I was very lucky I could finish before a lady was walking towards the car on the same sidewalk I was on. By the time she was passing by my side, I had already closed the bottle and placed in on the car's floor next to the gas pedal, nonchalantly sipping from my coffee cup I had purchased from one of those cafes which had "no bathrooms" (yeah, right.). So, even this was a risky solution, it prevented me from having wet pants to worry about.


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

Supermarkets, Starbucks, McC'Donald's, Taco Bell's. All are safe bets. That Gelson's on Santa Monica Blvd in L.A. is the best though...


----------



## vtexposfan (May 27, 2014)

So far I've crossed Daisy Buchanan's, Sidebar, and Boston Beer Garden in Southie on my "stopped in to piss" list.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Tonight I stopped in at at 24-hour laundromat. There was no attendant, otherwise I would have paid $1 for the usage.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Or you could just put your Gardener's hat on and look for any shrubs that needed a dose of nitrogen. 

Thats Always a legitimate reason for guys to take a slash & girls to go the squat!!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> Find a gas station that maintains their restrooms well and use them regularly, buy something small from them each time or at least every other time so you don't piss them off.


this is probably the smartest way to go (pardon the pun) as it does a few things, it takes care of your immediate concern, you patronize the business and you protect the uber brand by not being obnoxious by just 'using' the place, which to me is important.

When this bad boy goes public, I'm "all aboard." (meaning the stock not tinkling so one can be seen. Find the LOO!) 

Things will change too once uber goes to tv ads: big time. I don't know if that will be before or after the PSO but still, things will change.

Someone told me it's already been mentioned on "Ray Donovan" , a show time series?

anyone know of that?


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> this is probably the smartest way to go (pardon the pun) as it does a few things, it takes care of your immediate concern, you patronize the business and you protect the uber brand by not being obnoxious by just 'using' the place, which to me is important.
> 
> When this bad boy goes public, I'm "all aboard." (meaning the stock not tinkling so one can be seen. Find the LOO!)
> 
> ...


I auditioned for that episode and I saw they had a part for an "Uber Driver". I wanted to audition for the Uber driver instead


----------



## Roberto (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

wow they really have not only potty issues
but potty mouths
don't they realize on tv cursing is OUT? 
oh my


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.busaustralia.com/forum/download/file.php?avatar=295_1362397635.gif


----------



## brockly (Jul 21, 2014)

What I have in the city on my gpa is pee spots. Malls with free parking and grocery stores. Some c v s parks and so on. There save on my gps not call pee lol but called stops. So I know the closest one is. Is what I had to do when I'm in the city.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ON THE ROAD PEEING TUTORIAL FOR WOMEN (Men just naturally know how to take a slash)


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Hotel lobbies is my thing. Doing some charter work I've come to know a few places where it's easy to park and the staff is friendly. Walk in like you work or stay there and nobody says a thing to you.


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Hotel lobbies is my thing. Doing some charter work I've come to know a few places where it's easy to park and the staff is friendly. Walk in like you work or stay there and nobody says a thing to you.


I've done this twice myself; however, there are times that you just have to go NAOW (Arnorld's voice) and finding a place to park to walk into a establishment is just a luxury most times we can't afford here in NYC.

Oh! I forgot to mention that there's nothing's like whistling to yourself the "Kill Bill" theme song while going at it at a fancy hotel. The looks and satisfaction you get once done are unparalleled!

Jajaja!


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> ON THE ROAD PEEING TUTORIAL FOR WOMEN (Men just naturally know how to take a slash)


Uh lala! Bad, bad, bad biia, I mean, bad girl.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

This subject has been on my radar since I started driving with Uber. What if an app be created showing where public toilets are throughout each city? Open up the app use the GPS with Google maps showing little toilets. SF has a major issue with this. I've learned too utilize the public parks during day trees/bushes at night ;-)


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

UberSF said:


> This subject has been on my radar since I started driving with Uber. What if an app be created showing where public toilets are throughout each city? Open up the app use the GPS with Google maps showing little toilets. SF has a major issue with this. I've learned too utilize the public parks during day trees/bushes at night ;-)


There are "loads" of those already.  https://play.google.com/store/search?q=restroom finder&c=apps


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Haahaa you said loads


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow! Good to know there's an app for that. Shitmaster is a classic. To bad only for Australia.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm about to buy one of these for emergencies










Then after dropping some hot chicks i get the urge, and i might get me one of these


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberSF said:


> Wow! Good to know there's an app for that. Shitmaster is a classic. To bad only for Australia.


Yep! We Aussies are ahead of the cross-legged masses found around the world. A Fed Minister I drove around for 9 Years made it her mission to establish a "Toilet Map" of Australia. Good ol' Bronwyn Bishop whilst Minister for Aged Care set this up:

https://toiletmap.gov.au/Mobile


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I've pissed in so many alleys in this city, I could probably start using them as thoroughfares. It's not just homeless people who've been effectively shut off from public bathroom access, it's everyone. I don't mind this, I enjoy having a breezy piss in the moonlight.


----------



## Timothy A Hand (Aug 4, 2014)

I just top off my gas tank at a gas station. I will have to buy it eventually anyway. Even if I only by 1/2 gallon, the attendant can't say anything; I am a customer now.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Timothy A Hand said:


> I just top off my gas tank at a gas station. I will have to buy it eventually anyway. Even if I only by 1/2 gallon, the attendant can't say anything; I am a customer now.


That's assuming the gas station has a restroom that's open. It's finding an open restroom that is the main issue.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I have yet to find a gas station in DC with available bathrooms...it's like the clerks pee in a gatorade bottle or something. All of the Mcdonalds here bathrooms are locked unless you buy something they'll look at you weird, we have a overwhelming population of homeless people abusing bathrooms so it has come to this.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

It's not just that. As a clerk, we'd often shut down toilets if we didn't feel like we were paid enough to clean them.
Non-homeless people abuse bathrooms in a similar manner, that is they shit and piss all over them for someone else to clean up.

I am not a certified shit technician. Bathroom is closed forever if you make me do that job.


----------



## Googyl (Aug 14, 2014)

My latest employment gave me insight to quite a few of the stores in my area for these companies: Home Depot (6/7 stores had their bathroom in lumber), Lowes (was always by the exit), Kmart (usually in a back corner behind all the apparel, would not recommend), and Walmart (many have one in the front and one in the back). 

From personal experience I can throw in Target, Big Lots, Dollar Tree, Staples, just about any coffee shop and movie theaters are usually nice about letting you in if the bathroom is visible from the entrance and it's not busy. As someone who once enjoyed staying out all night in the city, Denny's was my go to place to pee. This is like the place to be for young adults at 3 am. Pretty sure they're used to getting people who just want to use them for their indoor plumbing. There is always parking and the restroom is usually by the register.


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

Gatorade bottle for me as well


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Raider said:


> It's been so hot here lately, and i drink a lot of fluids to make sure my organs don't shut down. In the city, it is impossible to find a bathroom (growing number of homeless people abuse bathrooms), if you do find a restaurant, you park your car to pee, come back out and you'll have a nice yellow envelope on your windshield...that is if you find a parking spot to begin with.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? btw im not trolling, this is a real issue.


Hotels are the best way, and they usually have parking. If there isn't, I pull up to the loading area, pull to the side, and tell the bellman I just want to use the head, be right back, I'm a professional driver ( Ie, I bring people to the hotel ) and they always are cool about it.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Hotels are the best way, and they usually have parking. If there isn't, I pull up to the loading area, pull to the side, and tell the bellman I just want to use the head, be right back, I'm a professional driver ( Ie, I bring people to the hotel ) and they always are cool about it.


Also, most big supermarkets have facilities.


----------



## Mark Strobel (Jan 20, 2016)

These kits work great! Condom catheter with Leg Bag Kit, they come in different sizes. My other Uber friends and I have been using for several months. Saves on valuable time and easy to use. LOOK this up on Amazon copy and paste: Complete Kit Urinary Incontinence One-Week, 7-Condom Catheters Self-Seal External 29mm (Medium), + Premium Leg Bag 1000ml Tubing, Straps & Fast and Easy Draining


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Raider said:


> It's been so hot here lately, and i drink a lot of fluids to make sure my organs don't shut down. In the city, it is impossible to find a bathroom (growing number of homeless people abuse bathrooms), if you do find a restaurant, you park your car to pee, come back out and you'll have a nice yellow envelope on your windshield...that is if you find a parking spot to begin with.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? btw im not trolling, this is a real issue.


The only thing that gonna shut down you organs is low rates ! Uber off !


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

I pee everywhere in the city. Behind dumpsters in alleys mostly. On trees. Coffee cups in front of people at gas stations and dump it right there


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I've mastered the art of peeing while still seated in the car. Pull over, pop the door open, twist & maneuver to aim. Don't dribble on vehicle.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Here in Atlanta we have QT, all open 24 hours and they are everywhere! My location for all things piss.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

Who ever said that uber doesn't care about drivers?

Got this email today with the subject line "exciting Mardi Gras partnership"


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Raider said:


> It's been so hot here lately, and i drink a lot of fluids to make sure my organs don't shut down. In the city, it is impossible to find a bathroom (growing number of homeless people abuse bathrooms), if you do find a restaurant, you park your car to pee, come back out and you'll have a nice yellow envelope on your windshield...that is if you find a parking spot to begin with.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? btw im not trolling, this is a real issue.


I seek out dark corners. I take a risk everytime of course, but their easy enough to find. Basically just find blind spots that a mugger might hide in (check for muggers first.) To clarify this is only between 2am-6am i would do this.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

https://www.sitorsquat.com/


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm from New Jersey and you know woods are my best friends


----------



## Mark Strobel (Jan 20, 2016)

Guys, this kit works real good, saves a lot of time and aggravation.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Urinary-Inc...Leg-Bag-/141972867769?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
You can choose sizes and stuff.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Raider said:


> It's been so hot here lately, and i drink a lot of fluids to make sure my organs don't shut down. In the city, it is impossible to find a bathroom (growing number of homeless people abuse bathrooms), if you do find a restaurant, you park your car to pee, come back out and you'll have a nice yellow envelope on your windshield...that is if you find a parking spot to begin with.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? btw im not trolling, this is a real issue.


You're a ten, you're a nine, you're an eight!!!!!


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I've probably urinated in the street on every long shift. I try to find a sewer grate because the way the laws are written, if you relieve yourself in a place where a person would be expected to come in contact with it you can be charged with assault, while urinating itself is just a citation. Still, I don't drink anything while I'm driving because I would hate to get a long haul and have to stop, that could get me a low rating or a complaint.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

How do women drivers cope? Catheters?


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

Raider said:


> It's been so hot here lately, and i drink a lot of fluids to make sure my organs don't shut down. In the city, it is impossible to find a bathroom (growing number of homeless people abuse bathrooms), if you do find a restaurant, you park your car to pee, come back out and you'll have a nice yellow envelope on your windshield...that is if you find a parking spot to begin with.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? btw im not trolling, this is a real issue.


i'd say find some balls and piss wherever you want. You're a man arent you? i mean jesus. Theres dumpsters behind buildings. bushes forests. Everywhere!



aarondavid1010 said:


> i'd say find some balls and piss wherever you want. You're a man arent you? i mean jesus. Theres dumpsters behind buildings. bushes forests. Everywhere!


or else why do this?


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Raider said:


> It's been so hot here lately, and i drink a lot of fluids to make sure my organs don't shut down. In the city, it is impossible to find a bathroom (growing number of homeless people abuse bathrooms), if you do find a restaurant, you park your car to pee, come back out and you'll have a nice yellow envelope on your windshield...that is if you find a parking spot to begin with.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? btw im not trolling, this is a real issue.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Raider said:


> It's been so hot here lately, and i drink a lot of fluids to make sure my organs don't shut down. In the city, it is impossible to find a bathroom (growing number of homeless people abuse bathrooms), if you do find a restaurant, you park your car to pee, come back out and you'll have a nice yellow envelope on your windshield...that is if you find a parking spot to begin with.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? btw im not trolling, this is a real issue.


Much better than kidney stones !
So
" Let it Flow
Let it Flow
Let it Flow"!

If your think it is excessive
See a Dr.
Check for excess sugars, sodium, protein in urea. Also uti infections.


----------

